# Extended BMQ?



## ps387 (17 Feb 2005)

I was told during my interview last week that the BMQ course is being extended. I haven't been able to locate any information to this effect. I was wondering if anyone here knows anything about this?

Specifically,
1. When will the longer BMQ come into effect?
2. What is being changed/where will the extra time be devoted?
3. Is the new course 12 weeks or 13 weeks? (I've heard both.)

Thanks in advance for any input you may be able to provide.


----------



## copecowboy (17 Feb 2005)

They told me the course was 12 weeks, but my booklet says 10


----------



## phalen (19 Feb 2005)

I've heard 12 weeks, they ran a test course when i was in bmq. Its 2 extra weeks of ambush training, 1 week classroom, 1 week in the field I think.  Not sure when it starts tho.


----------



## ps387 (22 Feb 2005)

bump

any other info out there?


----------



## Gouki (22 Feb 2005)

My friend recently completed his BMQ and he said that sometime in the next year or so they will be increasing it to around 12 weeks.


----------



## P-Free (22 Feb 2005)

The information I've been hearing is that they are making BMQ and SQ into one course and it will run for 12 weeks in St-Jean for Reg Force.


----------



## noreaga808 (22 Feb 2005)

I hope it's not true that BMQ and SQ are being combined into a 12 week course, they're just denying future members of proper training. Is it possible to cover all the material in a program that is 8 weeks shorter then what it is now?


----------



## Morgs (22 Feb 2005)

This is the first I've heard of this.
I have to call my recruiting officer tomorrow, I shall try to get some information out of him for all of you tomorrow, and I will post it here.
Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## noreaga808 (22 Feb 2005)

Thanks Morgs. Hopefully it's BMQ being extended not shortened and combined with SQ. Hey, I noticed in your profile that you're going to Basic on April 5th, when did you find out? I'm still waiting for my call, I think I'll call them again in a week or two.


----------



## Morgs (22 Feb 2005)

I got the call last Wednesday. I have to go back in on the 16th to fill in a lot of paperwork and also to get sworn in. 
I am going back over to England to visit the family from the 28th to the 14th, so I have to call and sort out alternate contact plans as they are meant to contact me by the 4th. As I said, hopefully the recruiter will be able to shed some light on this topic.

What are you going in for? How long have you been waiting for?

Cheers,
Morgan


----------



## noreaga808 (22 Feb 2005)

I'm going for infantry, and second choice is armoured. I started the whole application process back in July. I'm getting impatient now since it's so close to the end of the application process, I can taste it. I figure I'll get a call by May considering my Med. File was sent to Borden mid Jan., maybe earlier if things go well.
Hopefully you get things straightened out with Recruiting in regards to your paperwork before you leave for England. From my experience they've been very accommodating when it comes to your personal schedule.
What about you, how long has it taken you? Do you know where you're going to be posted?


----------



## Gouki (22 Feb 2005)

The rumours I've been hearing is that the BMQ will be combined with the big stuff from the SQ course into the new 12 week course, namely because the elements are realizing that all soldiers should have a good grip on the soldier skills the SQ teaches. 

The same people I've been talking to and who have told me some bits and pieces of what they heard said that the combat arms will still do a full SQ course since it applies to them much more than it would say a clerk or supply tech.

Is any of this true? Who knows, it's just another product from the rumour factory. But really, it would make sense to teach some good parts from SQ to every new member and give the full on SQ course to those that would directly use it.


----------



## Morgs (22 Feb 2005)

I spoke to my recruiting officer today and they "didn't have any information on that subject." So who know what that means.



			
				noreaga808 said:
			
		

> I'm going for infantry, and second choice is armoured. I started the whole application process back in July. I'm getting impatient now since it's so close to the end of the application process, I can taste it. I figure I'll get a call by May considering my Med. File was sent to Borden mid Jan., maybe earlier if things go well.
> Hopefully you get things straightened out with Recruiting in regards to your paperwork before you leave for England. From my experience they've been very accommodating when it comes to your personal schedule.
> What about you, how long has it taken you? Do you know where you're going to be posted?



I hope you get your call soon, by the sounds of it, you shouldn't have too much longer to wait... but you never know eh? hehe.

Thankfully CFRC Toronto were very accommodating about me going back over to Engand, so thats not a problem. just gave them some contact information and that was the end of that.

I've been thinking for a while about where I would like to be posted, ultimately I'll go where they send me, but I'm hoping to into the RCD. Both the RCD and LdSH, have very interesting histories and it would be an privilege to serve with either, but I kinda want to stay here in the east for a little while longer. Thats probably a lame reason, but meh. 

Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## ps387 (8 Mar 2005)

bump.....

Just wondering if there is any new info on this topic.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (8 Mar 2005)

> The information I've been hearing is that they are making BMQ and SQ into one course and it will run for 12 weeks in St-Jean for Reg Force.



I sure hope not.  That would make the Regs just 4 weeks  more than the Reserve courses...


----------



## ps387 (8 Mar 2005)

From what I've heard they are bringing elements of SQ into BMQ, but they won't be doing away with SQ in any regard. As I said, this is just rumour so any concrete info is appreciated.


----------



## Loadmaster (9 Mar 2005)

I was an instructor at the school from 2002 to last month, The trials for the extended BMQ are still ongoing and should be in effect sometime after the summer. (About the SQ being incorporated) I know that they are talking about adding some of the support weapons but as far as the field training I'm not sure. I spent my last year in the weapons cell.

Hope this may be of some help.


----------



## Loadmaster (9 Mar 2005)

When I hear any more I will be sure to post it.


----------



## bojangles (24 Mar 2005)

I got my call yesterday and the recruiter told me that my BMQ training will start on April 26th and will run until July 30th. I did the math after I got off the phone and that makes 14 wks total. Unless he made a mistake and meant June 30th, then I would assume that SQ would follow directly after BMQ for another 2 weeks.

Bojangles


----------



## mbhabfan (24 Mar 2005)

can anyone who knows clarify this???


----------



## mstorey (7 Dec 2005)

This is from the horse's mouth. BMQ will be extended from 11 weeks to 13 weeks as of fall 06. Two platoons just completed the pilot R0216E and R0217F, which will have their end course ceremony tomorrow.


----------



## canadianblue (10 Dec 2005)

I just finished the pilot course which is 13 weeks, the instructor asked the class if they felt that the course could be shortened to twelve weeks however I have no idea on how long they are going to make it and what changes will be made if the plan goes ahead. I found that the course was good, some changes might have been made that could make it better. But once again I am just a recruit and don't have all the specifics on what the new course will be like come fall as changes could be made.


----------



## SoF (12 Dec 2005)

I was told they're extending it to 13 weeks to. I'm doing the 9 week bmq this summer.


----------



## patt (12 Dec 2005)

what are they addding(classes,training,etc..) to the extra weeks?


----------



## polo (12 Dec 2005)

I'm currently in BMQ (but for the reserves) and it is 12 weekends...maybe you're just getting that mixed up because I believe it used to be shorter (there's even an 8 weekend one in January)


----------



## Happy1911 (14 Jan 2006)

I am in Bmq right now i am on week 10 of 11,  they are extending the bmq to 13 weeks as of some time in jan to try it out


----------



## Mamma Bear (17 Feb 2006)

Well its not rumour its fact.......Starting Aug 06 BMQ will be 13 wks long...they did a pilot course in Sept 05 and it all went well so all the BMQ courses starting after summer block leave will be 13 wks long....Its a slight combination of SQ but it will not be replacing the SQ course..All field trades are required to do SQ...no matter the element u have chosen its the trade. Which makes sense that any new member of the CF should be field ready...Not taking time away from ur new unit for them to take the time on your first exercise to teach you about doing sentries and all that Jazz...Its not rumour couse my home unit is still CFLRS...doing OJT now in Petawawa and returning to St Jean and doing a 13 wk BMQ course....  

Lead Follow or get the Hell outta the way


----------



## mdh (17 Feb 2006)

Curious if anyone knows if the army reserve BMQ is supposed to be extended as well? It's currently mandated for 20-22 days of training (IIRC). Could have an impact on the part-time weekend BMQ lengths.

cheers, mdh


----------



## Guy. E (20 Feb 2006)

I think above it was said that it will be extended by two (2) weeks in the fall of 2006.

a question out of the blue (pun intended) do they tend to mix everyone Air, Navy and Army in to the same BMQ because it is the 'same' thing or do they try to keep it to the individual elements?


----------



## MikeL (20 Feb 2006)

Reg Force BMQs are mixed, don't matter what your branch an trade are.

In the Reserve, the Navy an Air Force do theirs together in Borden, and each Army Brigade runs its own Basic courses.


----------



## JSR OP (1 Mar 2006)

Since when has the NavRes and AirRes combined their BMQs?  Is this a recent merger? I know they are both in Borden, but they were separate.


----------



## Sig Mullet (2 Mar 2006)

Heres the deal  troops as best I know when I was on my SQ the Sgt. there told me they were phasing ou the SQ and implementing it into an extende basic, as far as you soon to be infantry are concerned dont worry about coming up short on a slightly shortened SQ the boys will teach you everything you need to know on your BIQ, again this is only word to mouth so take it for what its worth.


----------



## kincanucks (2 Mar 2006)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> I think above it was said that it will be extended by two (2) weeks in the fall of 2006.
> 
> a question out of the blue (pun intended) do they tend to mix everyone Air, Navy and Army in to the same BMQ because it is the 'same' thing or do they try to keep it to the individual elements?



In the Reg F BMQs are run with a mixture of all three elements and different trades.


----------

